# 93.7 Walton & Johnson ???



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

What happen to Walton & Johnoson. It is Steve Fix this morning and nothing about W&J.??????????????


----------



## midnight5 (Apr 26, 2012)

It looks like they moved to 101.7 out of Temple/Killeen, a sports talk channel.

http://1017theticket.com/

Russ


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Not on the 93.7 website anymore, which to me says they're gone. Hope someone picks them up here.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Well at least I can stream it I guess the DemocRats complained enuff to the station they had a good run ...


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Interesting. I thought they would be at 93.7 a little longer before getting run off. Maybe there was just a temporary issue this morning, and no "best of" pre-prepared. Could the website above is the promotion of them on an affiliate station?


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Hate to see them go. They sure made me laugh. Besides talk radio, that was the only thing I listened too in the a.m.

Mike


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, now I can take 93.7 off my presets... I swear this worlds going to the dumps!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

stammster said:


> Interesting. I thought they would be at 93.7 a little longer before getting run off. Maybe there was just a temporary issue this morning, and no "best of" pre-prepared. Could the website above is the promotion of them on an affiliate station?


they've been removed from the 93.7 website.

pretty good indication they're gone.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

They had some funny stuff. I preferred them when they were more funny and less political. Oh well that was the only reason I had that station on the presets I can now move that station to FM2 and promote another station to that spot.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

They must have angered the wrong person. They were the best thing on morning radio. At least I can still listen online.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I wish those guys could get a channel on Sirius or XM, they were great!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dang it! I rise early and enjoy my coffee with W&J. I really liked their Taser Reports--"The Prongs of Justice" :smile:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Surprised they lasted this long in Houston. They are horrible. And no, I am not a liberal nor minority so I have no axe to grind with them. They just suck.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Marshman said:


> I wish those guys could get a channel on Sirius or XM, they were great!


If you have satellite then look for the Opie & Anthony show. Once you learn all of the cast/staff voices it is a riot most days. Be warned though, many parts of the show are not suitable for minors or most ladies.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> Surprised they lasted this long in Houston. They are horrible. And no, I am not a liberal nor minority so I have no axe to grind with them. They just suck.


I agree. I tried - gave them multiple chances, but just couldn't listen to them. Maybe you have know the characters to get it, but I also thought their topics were way over the line most mornings.


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

They had a pretty large following here in Houston, I bet they get some angry phone calls and see a drop in listeners. 

I am replacing its pre-set with FM 89.7 - The Gulf Coast Rocker ( out of Alvin)


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Rotate said:


> They had a pretty large following here in Houston, I bet they get some angry phone calls and see a drop in listeners.
> 
> I am replacing its pre-set with FM 89.7 - The Gulf Coast Rocker ( out of Alvin)


Thanx for that, I was unaware of this station. I hope it's a lot like 106.9 out of Bloomington, those guys ROCK!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Surprised they lasted this long in Houston. They are horrible. And no, I am not a liberal nor minority so I have no axe to grind with them. They just suck.


Agreed.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Per Michael Berry.



> *My friends Walton & Johnson are no longer on The Arrow. They continue to broadcast across their network. I suspect they'll be back on another station in Houston soon. It's not a secret that I'm a fan of their show, that they've given me great encouragement on air and off, and that I listen to them as often as possible. I don't run the stations, I don't make management decisions, and I will still listen to them.*


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

> I am replacing its pre-set with FM 89.7 - The Gulf Coast Rocker ( out of Alvin)


I wish they had a stronger transmitter. I can't get them in far NW Harris County.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> I wish they had a stronger transmitter. I can't get them in far NW Harris County.


It's the same with the rock station out of Bloomington. When down Victoria way give a listen. Reminds me of the old KLOL. I miss that kind of radio, everything else these days just sux.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

whats up with the woman on the show and the annoying voice, is that her real voice?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Barbarian said:


> I agree. I tried - gave them multiple chances, but just couldn't listen to them. Maybe you have know the characters to get it, but I also thought their topics were way over the line most mornings.


 Agreed. I tried as well.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> If you have satellite then look for the Opie & Anthony show. Once you learn all of the cast/staff voices it is a riot most days. Be warned though, many parts of the show are not suitable for minors or most ladies.


Used to be good, but now the lawyers have them strapped down so tight, they don't do anything out of the ordinary/provocative (fans having sex in a church on air) anymore. Really went downhill after the passing of Patrice O'Neil. Their guest stars are the real driving force that makes their show now. William Shatner, Jay Mohr, Patton Oswalt, etc.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Off topic but I'm still trying to find KLOL>


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Used to be good, but now the lawyers have them strapped down so tight, they don't do anything out of the ordinary/provocative (fans having sex in a church on air) anymore. Really went downhill after the passing of Patrice O'Neil. Their guest stars are the real driving force that makes their show now. William Shatner, Jay Mohr, Patton Oswalt, etc.


Yeah, I will agree with that but they still make terrestrial morning shows sound elementary. Lol, Jay Mohrs! That still sucks about Patrice, he grated on my nerves sometimes but GD he was one funny dude.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am not sure but I am still missing *Stevens*, *Pruett*, and the *Boner*.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am not sure but I am still missing *Stevens*, *Pruett*, and the *Boner*.


Never got to hear them, when I moved to Houston it was already Grego, Pruett and the Boner


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

It is Os fault!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Never got to hear them, when I moved to Houston it was already Grego, Pruett and the Boner


http://www.rock101klol.com/

They play old reruns. :cheers:


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Check iheart radio. They might be on there.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> Surprised they lasted this long in Houston. They are horrible. And no, I am not a liberal nor minority so I have no axe to grind with them. They just suck.


I agree....


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Listen online at Bayou 95.7 in New Orleans.

Been doing that for years since they play the parts of the show you don't hear in Houston due to all the commercials and music.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

*yup.*



michaelbaranowski said:


> I am not sure but I am still missing *Stevens*, *Pruett*, and the *Boner*.


x2


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

baitbuckett said:


> x2


X3


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

baitbuckett said:


> x2


Used to listen to em in Dallas years ago. Heard that they had a gig in freeport years ago at an icehouse called Fumducks that was owened by the owner of Buckys. Heard things got out of control and with bunch of underage girls drinking and going topless. Pice got involved and closed the place down for good.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

email response from Fixx :

I appreciate you checking and listening. Here's the "official" response:

The Walton and Johnson Show is no longer with the station. We wish them well.

93.7 The Arrow will continue to its mission to give you the "Most Classic Rock&#8230; Guaranteed" and your "Morning Classic Rock Fixx" with Steve Fixx.

Thanks again for listening. 


Fixx


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> 93.7 The Arrow will continue to its mission to give you the same 20 songs over and over and over and over..guaranteed!


FIFH haha


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I liked them ok, but they're pure comedy gold compared to Bob and Tom that we get here in Beaumont on BigDog. Man those guys blow.


----------



## 410MAN (Apr 26, 2005)

I get em on 98.1 up here in Longview, I thought I was only one around here that listened to them.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I never liked Walton & Johnson. The gay one is hard to listen to for more than about 30 seconds.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

DJ's or whatever you want to call those guys that blabber all over the music in the mornings are dinosaurs. I got an ipod just so I didn't have to listen to it anymore. The worst were the weekend reruns of that drivel. They could just do away with them and all the commercials about themselves (how there own station does or doesn't do ________ (insert word there) and save themselves money in my book. I am all for advertising from sponsors, but I don't need a DJ to tell me what today's weather is going to be or the last stupid thing said on FB was. 

OK, I am all better now


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

They are still syndicated.........I was listening to them yesterday coming back from St. James Parish, LA


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I stopped listening to them after the election.. I got totally burned out on politics, now its sports radio for me.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I quit them long ago but not cause they offended me, I listen to the radio for music, not talk. I don't care for talk radio at all and I HATE commercials. Son has sirius and I love "Classic Vynle".


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I think that the arrow 93.7 will rue the day they fired em....and I for one will not listen to 93.7 anymore...Walton and Johnson was the best thing they had going...too bad the radio station was too STUPID to understand this. I think all the Obamites are smilin now though cause they hated him, which is probably why they got fired by such a panty waisted management.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Please join my boycott of 93.7. I've listened to those guys since I was in 6th grade in New Orleans. What will I do without their Tazer Report? How will I deal with the morning without the Prongs of Justice? I NEED my daily pro-Constitutional/Anti-Obama rants!

Hopefully they will land on 107.5. They're better than music in the AM.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I would rather listen to paint dry!Those dudes back in the day on 99.5 kiss were the ticket.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Tuned 93.7 out and and off the radio!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I was never a fan: I liked Stevens and Pruett back in the day, among others, but W&J just seemed overdone: "characters" that were simply stereotyped caricatures, etc. just killed it for me: I never could listen to them for more than a day or two before I said heck with it and swapped over to something else..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> I was never a fan: I liked Stevens and Pruett back in the day, among others, but W&J just seemed overdone: "characters" that were simply stereotyped caricatures, etc. just killed it for me: I never could listen to them for more than a day or two before I said heck with it and swapped over to something else..


yes yes yes yes


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I've listened to W&J for many years. They were the only reason I listened to 93.7 in the morning.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Please join my boycott of 93.7. I've listened to those guys since I was in 6th grade in New Orleans. What will I do without their Tazer Report? How will I deal with the morning without the Prongs of Justice? I NEED my daily pro-Constitutional/Anti-Obama rants!
> 
> Hopefully they will land on 107.5. They're better than music in the AM.


I agree...and let their advertisers know of your displeasure....for example, lets call the gun shop ( name witheld intentionally) that W&J always talked and advertised so well for....let them know that if they continue to advertise....yeah...if you hit the radio station in the pocket, there will be a new manager there...and maybe W&J will come back.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

there on 107.5 now


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is their response from their website.



> December 8th, 2012
> 
> Houston
> Greetings, Houston 10%ers!
> ...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, gone... they were funny!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, the "Boston Station" is officially off my pre-sets now. Sorry excuse for a classic rock station. All they play is Boston and Rush and maybe the latest and worst Zep songs anyway. Gonna check out the Alvin station. Later "Arrow", you just fell on your station namesake!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, the Alvin station is good but like a few others before I'd bet it won't last. Anyone remember Z Rock 106.9? Got a good following drawing from the big stations audience and then SOLD...for a nice payday of course!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Still on the air this am, I'm getting them on iHeart on 104.9 The Rebel.

Pick one.

http://www.waltonandjohnson.com/listen_live.html


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*KACC*



mstrelectricman said:


> Yep, the Alvin station is good but like a few others before I'd bet it won't last. Anyone remember Z Rock 106.9? Got a good following drawing from the big stations audience and then SOLD...for a nice payday of course!


Ive been listening to them for years, College internship for DJ's they arent going anywhere.
You can even enroll and become a DJ yourself!! good luck with that


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I found them. They are in Mississippi. I'm getting them on 103.7 around Hattisburg on the pipeline


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I took 93.7 off my pre-sets and haven't been back. I won't go back. They are dead to me.


----------

